# Colorado ADBA show results



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I have my dogs results out of two conformation shows and one WP. I will post pictures and video later

Monsoon did a great job at WP but did not place. In conformation he placed 
2nd in the first show.

Bailey did a great job for me and got 2nd place in the weight pull. She needs to get in better shape and that is my fault but for our first show I was very proud of her. everyone loved her and she had her own cheering section, they loved her because she is so sweet.

Crush took a 1st place and a 2nd place in the conf shows

Typhoon (my bred by) took 3rd place in both shows, Crush and Typhoon had 8 dogs in their class.

Poor Dixie and Siren got skunked!! lol Oh well it happens and there was some great competition. Siren's puppies are only 7 weeks and she looks good but a little soft still I knew it might be a long shot to show her. Oh well I am very proud of K9 Performance Kennel dogs!!! :woof:

Zorro (the dog I bred Siren too) was in the Ch of Ch class and he did not win but his son won BOTH CH of Ch shows!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet! Poor Siren its not her fault  lol. Over all still some nice wins


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good job with all the dogs. Really glad Bailey worked for ya. Is it a two day or just a one day show?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Two day show, Bailey and I have another shot!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I read in the Gazette that Zorro was the dog that produced Ozzy (G/C II or whatever he is). That's cool. I heard that Matrix's Ani took a 1st in the CH class on Saturday. Good times at the dog show!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Good work! and yay go Crush hehe


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This is all exciting news great job Lisa !


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats Lisa, and i want pictures and also puppy pictures!!! lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

So how did day two go????


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*results*

yippee!! wahooo!!! congratulations! So I guess the judges didn't get upset because your dogs had 2 handlers???teee heeee congratulations Monsoon, Bailey Typhoon, Crush, Lisa and tee tiny in utero!!:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sorry this took so long to post, we got home at 3am this morning and we have been sleeping all day!

Ok Day two with Hank judging

Well Crush got a second place and the rest of our dogs got skunked for the most part but again they were big classes and I was proud of how my dogs did all weekend. We had some great comments from the judges and we had a blast!

The BIG news is Monsoon took 1st in his class over 8 dogs then went on to beat Bailey in Weight Pull. Yeah I am shocked too but happy for my husband and his dog. Monsoon did not place in weight pull but came in 4th place in a class of 6 males.

Bailey did take home 1st place in her weight class for the females so I was happy with her performance.

Monsoon pulled the same weight as Bailey but with a faster time and boy did I hear about it all the way home! lol

We had a great weekend overall and it was great to see many friends that came from all over the country. I do not get to see them often so it is always special when I get the chance to hang out with them.

A Big congrats to Scotty for winning Best of show and Best of opposite with his dogs on Sunday, they had a great weekend and also took home best conditioned among other wins.

Zorro's son did well in all 3 shows and in WP, Ozzy placed in the Ch of CH class all weekend and in WP.

Congrats to Allie for her BOO win with her little female

Congrats to Mike and Katrina for all their wins including BIS and other wins.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Monsoon pulled the same weight as Bailey but with a faster time and boy did I hear about it all the way home! lol


Tell HUBBY that has always been Baileys style, slow and steady like a tugboat. Remind him of the Turtle and the Hare story!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! This should give Bailey 46 points towards her Ace title!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

_Bailey did a great job for me and got 2nd place in the weight pull. She needs to get in better shape and that is my fault_

*...explain. What would you have done differently?*

_Oh well I am very proud of K9 Performance Kennel dogs!!!_
*
Lisa, you are not the only one, believe me.*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> _Bailey did a great job for me and got 2nd place in the weight pull. She needs to get in better shape and that is my fault_
> 
> *...explain. What would you have done differently?*
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Bailey could have been in better shape but a few weeks before the show I was having ligament pain because of the baby and I could not drag sled her as much as I wanted to. She needed to build back her strength since she had not Pulled in about 2 years and I just did not get her in good enough shape. she was not conditioned but I did try and get her ready but really the pain prevented me from doing what I could have. Darn baby! lol

I don't know if I can do any more pulls this year because of the baby but maybe my husband can take her. We will have her ready for the next time.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome Job Lisa , we are all very proud of all of you !!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's awesome I'm glad they made momma proud


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

she pulled 52x her body weight so thats not too bad. Just curious what Monsoon weighed?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey it was nice to meet you out at the show I was the guy running the holding area. I asked you like a million questions. I am glad to see you guys did well. We only took one third place home, but this was the first big show I've been to and I worked the holding the whole time. I usually work my boy in during the puppy classes so I feel like he would have been sharper. But you live and learn. any way it was nice to talk to you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It was good to meet you too and yes you worked your butt off! Thanks for all your help with running the show I wish I could have done more but you saw us already running all over the place! lol Keep going to shows with your boy he is very handsome! When you ready to find another puppy let me know and I will give you some good kennel names of some nice gamebred dogs.

Andy Monsoon weighed 42lbs so he also pulled 52x his body weight I was surprised he weighed so little. Last time I got him on the scale he was closer to 50lbs. He was not conditioned down I didn't have time to really work him that was his natural weight so again I am proud of him!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looked awesome and yes I saw you had your hnd full. Running the holding area was cool because I got to meet every one aand see all the dogs up close.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

My bred by Townsend's Emmit (6-9 month males) took a Best Puppy on Saturday!!

Ozzy took 2 C of C cups, and a 2nd I do believe... 

Zorro's offsprings are outstanding dogs, I should know...lmao I own GR CH Jewels, and CH Toby off him..lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

... I don't follow dog show lingo at all XD
But never the less, GREAT WORK!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for filling me in on the other dogs who won and I thought Ozzy had done well but I could not remember what he got.

That is why I am super excited about being able to do a breeding with Zorro and really look forward to these puppies getting older. Also we will see what sports these pups can do!!

Do you know how Ozzy did in WP? I think he did well but I do not know how he placed


----------

